
Test-time data augmentation (TTA) tutorial for production - pascal-dufour
https://stepup.ai/test_time_data_augmentation/
======
pascal-dufour
How to properly use data augment to improve a model's performance during
inference in a production environment. With Colab notebook for
experimentation.

